
Ask HN: Is there a simple HTML 5 boilerplate? - arikr
The html5 boilerplates are <i>really heavy</i>.<p>I was looking for just open graph tags, mobile viewport, facebook tags, and favicon things.
======
gokaygurcan
Checkout this one [http://gethead.info/](http://gethead.info/) And pick
whatever you need.

------
moondev
<!DOCTYPE html>

<html lang="en">

<head>

<meta charset="utf-8">

<title>HTML5</title>

</head>

<body>

<h1>HTML5 boilerplate</h1>

</body>

</html>

